# About the 190 visa medicals and police clearance



## samson534 (May 13, 2013)

Dear all,

I have submitted my EOI and waiting to apply for WA state sponsorship.
My question is a specific one.

I want to know about the medicals and police clearance times.

When do they ask you to get the medicals and police clearance done? and do they give you a deadline to complete them? 

What happens in case I take about 2-3 months to complete the medicals and police clearance? 

Can someone please let me know?

I just want to drag the process a bit for a family reason which requires me to stay in my home country for a bit longer without moving anywhere.

Please answer my question.

Thank you.

Kind regards,

Samson


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2013)

No your case officer will give you a set number of days in which to get them back to them completed. The length of time is determined by kniwn timescales for doing such in your country. If you do not get them back within the time given they can make a decision on your application without them. Which means rejection as they are mandatory. 

They accept reasonable reasons for delays with proof, such as reciepts for having paid and waiting for delivery or an applucants pregnancy so unable to take medicals. But otherwise it will be decided without them.


----------



## samson534 (May 13, 2013)

_shel said:


> No your case officer will give you a set number of days in which to get them back to them completed. The length of time is determined by kniwn timescales for doing such in your country. If you do not get them back within the time given they can make a decision on your application without them. Which means rejection as they are mandatory.
> 
> They accept reasonable reasons for delays with proof, such as reciepts for having paid and waiting for delivery or an applucants pregnancy so unable to take medicals. But otherwise it will be decided without them.



Many thanks for your reply. Do you know exactly how many number of days in which I have to get back to them? Is there a standard time or is it different from case to case?

I hope you can clarify this a bit more. Many thanks for your response.. Cheers!!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2013)

It varies depending on the countries you need to apply to. I was given 28 days, some get 60 where it us harder to get police checks.


----------



## jj1986 (Apr 23, 2013)

Just to chip in from my recent experience.

My migration agent informed me that my medicals and police checks were required, however they'd sat around and not bothered to inform me quick enough so I only had 2 weeks before the deadline was due.

Police checks took about 3 weeks (it was around the Easter bank holiday weekend here). Medicals took about 4 days to get booked in, but the results are handled electronically in less than a week.

Didn't seem to be an issue that it took longer than requested. If you keep your agent/case officer informed of when your medical is and when you've sent off for a police check I can't see it being a major problem.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2013)

1 or 2 weeks is really not the same as 2 or 3 months as the OP is proposing. I missed off getting my hep b test when doing my medical, oversight in my part and not nirmally needed if British but i was pregnant. I was given 7 days to get it back to her or a decision would be made without it. I got it done in 4 days and true to her word i got my visa on the 8th day!


----------



## irfan566 (Nov 16, 2013)

*Need a quick help*

Guys I am submitting my visa aplication for Visa 190 through eVisa. I understand that I just need to share my supporting documents at this stage for my points claims and when my case officer has been appointed I then only required to submit my police clearance and medicals. 

Am I going in the right direction. I would appreciate a detailed response on this thanks.


----------



## ashftc (Oct 30, 2013)

irfan566 said:


> Guys I am submitting my visa aplication for Visa 190 through eVisa. I understand that I just need to share my supporting documents at this stage for my points claims and when my case officer has been appointed I then only required to submit my police clearance and medicals.
> 
> Am I going in the right direction. I would appreciate a detailed response on this thanks.


Which profession you have applied for?


----------



## BusyBC57 (Apr 13, 2015)

*Police refused to run a check*

I went to my local PD here in CA which is a small town and they wouldn't do the police check unless I presented the request on a form from whoever was requesting me to have one done. I was shocked. I decided that when the time is right to just to have a livescan completed here through the DOJ.



jj1986 said:


> Just to chip in from my recent experience.
> 
> My migration agent informed me that my medicals and police checks were required, however they'd sat around and not bothered to inform me quick enough so I only had 2 weeks before the deadline was due.
> 
> ...


----------



## rkn123 (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi Expats,

I am planning to submit EOI with NSW SS. But my wife is expecting in other 2months. She is the primary applicant. As she will be not able to take the medicals, What will be the best approach? Will the immigration dept hold until the medicals are submitted after invitation received? Please advise.


----------



## Writepa (Jul 28, 2016)

when u get ITA from nsw, u will have 60 days to apply. you can apply near the deadline. then wait for the case officer to be assigned, which might take another month . then u take the med exam, and they may give u 4 weeks to do this. so u will have from 3-4 months at max since the invitation to apply. and now u have not received it yet, then it should be ok if your wife delivers in 2 months.


----------



## rkn123 (Feb 9, 2016)

Writepa said:


> when u get ITA from nsw, u will have 60 days to apply. you can apply near the deadline. then wait for the case officer to be assigned, which might take another month . then u take the med exam, and they may give u 4 weeks to do this. so u will have from 3-4 months at max since the invitation to apply. and now u have not received it yet, then it should be ok if your wife delivers in 2 months.


Thanks for your reply! And one more question. I am currently working Victoria. If I apply for NSW SS will the state raise any obligation? Please advise


----------

